# Excel Updated! Scrolling in VBE!



## joefrench (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sure the majority of the board is aware of this but.....I did an online update to Excel yesterday and received a wonderful surprise this morning. You can now scroll in the VB Editor!

Sorry.   Pretty pumped about this.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 9, 2007)

You mean you couldn't before?


----------



## joefrench (Oct 9, 2007)

Well......I couldn't. Not in v.2003. Excel 2007 has the capability to scroll and I knew there was an add-in that somebody built to scroll. But I was pretty sure that there was no scrolling capability in 2003 VBE. I could be wrong.


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 9, 2007)

A lot of us old timers downloaded FreeWheel or a similar add-in off the 'net to fix that ('cause yeah, it was *really* annoying not to be able to scroll with the wheel).  Neat to hear that they managed to finally fix that.

Regards,


----------



## joefrench (Oct 9, 2007)

It was extremely annoying and frustrating! As soon as I found out that the update fixed that, I had to let my pals on the board know (although I'm sure somebody here was aware).


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah I see - the scroll wheel on your mouse now works!?  Sorry, I thought you literally meant you couldn't scroll the code pane (ie use the scroll bars etc).

You know, I've never actually noticed that you can't use the scroll wheel in the VBE!


----------



## joefrench (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh. I see. I was pretty vague.   

Wow! I guess you're not much of a scroller! :wink: 
When I first started working in VBE, I attempted to scroll (with mouse wheel) and thought my system had frozen.


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 9, 2007)

Joe, not to make you feel bad, but if you do a search here for "FreeWheel" you'll find that the phenomenon of the scroll wheel not working in the VBE is the subject of at least ten threads (and probably more where members recommend a different download to fix).

I guess Richard's code is so succint that he does not need to scroll so much.  That or else he uses a really, really old mouse that doesn't have a wheel...


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh -- just noticed this!!! So to Mr. <s>Scroller</s> erm, I mean Mr. *Schollår,* *Congratulations on post #8K!!!* <sup>8</sup>


----------



## joefrench (Oct 9, 2007)

Not going to make me feel bad. I've seen threads on the scroll wheel not working and posts about the fixes. 

I'm sure the reason for Richards lack of scrolling is due to good coding...and after reading many of his posts.....I doubt his mouse is really really old. I was just trying to make a joke.   Was going to make the "Scroller/Schollar" joke as well but I figured that'd be going too far.

Nice work Mr. Schollar! ray:


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 9, 2007)

> ...Was going to make the "Scroller/Schollar" joke as well but I figured that'd be going too far...
> ~JoeFrench


Piffle!  That ain't even close... shucks, Richǻrd<sup>1</sup> still talks to me after this.<hr />
1. Why "Richǻrd" and not "Richard" explained.


----------



## joefrench (Oct 9, 2007)

Entertaining stuff there. As well as the explanation of Richard/Richǻrd. True comedians in disguise here.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 10, 2007)

> That or else he uses a really, really old mouse that doesn't have a wheel...



This is actually the case!  

At work (where I do most of my Excel stuff) I use an old rubber-ball-inside-it mouse - you know, one of those ones that periodically stops working cos it's chock-a-block full of fluff.  Quite embarrassing that I haven't noticed the scroll thing at home though....


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bizarrely enough, you can scroll with a laptop touchpad mouse (or at least you can on my laptop) and that’s using XL2000 at home!!  Hoorah for Microsoft finally sorting the mouse wheel issue....now if only I could convince my boss that I *really* need this update!!


----------



## joefrench (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! i almost completely forgot about the old-rubber-ball-inside-it mouse! Takes me back....having to take the ball out and scrape the garbage off of the internal wheels.....then wondering where that crap came from.


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 10, 2007)

> ...having to take the ball out and scrape the garbage off of the internal wheels...
> ~JoeFrench


...and here I thought I was the only one doing that...  

OK -- so what was everyone's preferred tool and/or SOP for this?  Personally, I have a letter opener that is a wee samurai sword that I used to scrape the gunk off (I too always wondered how it was that the mouse pad was giving off this stuff when it didn't seem to be coated with gook).  And then inevitably a bit of it would fall inside the mouse itself and I would try to fish it out with a straightened paperclip or, if feeling really persistant, try to use two paperclips like Lilliputian chopsticks and fumble about.


----------



## joefrench (Oct 10, 2007)

If my memory serves me right (been a while), I would use pens, pencils, my 6" scale, dial calipers, whatever was handy. I now use the Logitech TrackmanWheel mouse.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/trackballs/&cl=us,en
This pretty much has the same problem but since there is no mouse pad and all that touches the ball is my thumb (that I'm aware of), I really don't want to know about the crud!    I promise I wash my hands!!!

Edit: Lillipution Chopsticks!! HA!!!   That inspired a good hearty chuckle!


----------



## MorganO (Oct 10, 2007)

This is why I love this site!  I've also noticed the lack of scrolling capability in the Editor window - I still try to use it at times when I am hurrying to fix something and am stymied for a moment when it doesn't scroll.  Didn't even think to look for a fix to this issue!  I've got to install it as soon as I get home!


----------



## RichardS (Oct 12, 2007)

Cleaning the mouse ball... I work in a hospital, and just happened to acquire a scalpel, which I keep in my top drawer. It was great for cleaning the grunge off the ball, but you had to be pretty careful. As for what the grunge is, I think you'll find it's the same crap that ends up on heavily used keyboards after a while. In other words, it's part of *you*.


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 12, 2007)

The straightened paperclip was always my weapon of choice.  It seemed to be the only appropriate thing I ever had to hand.  Mind you, even now I have an optical mouse, I still find that the crud builds up around the little rubber feet (circle things) on the bottom.  Again a paperclip seems to do the job.

My solution?  One day I hope someone will invent a movement sensitive field into which you can simply place your hand and move the mouse pointer around that way.  As long as I don’t find crud building up on my hands I think this would be ideal (and would save the lives of many an innocent paperclip).


----------



## joefrench (Oct 12, 2007)

> a movement sensitive field into which you can simply place your hand and move the mouse pointer around that way


Lewiy. Wouldn't that be what is now called a touchpad...such as on a laptop?


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 12, 2007)

I was thinking something which required no contact with anything physical.  Even touch pads can build up crud around the edges over time.


----------



## joefrench (Oct 12, 2007)

Ahhh.....the "no touch" pad. Sneaky!


----------



## TrippyTom (Oct 19, 2007)

which update fixed this?  (what version)


----------



## joefrench (Oct 19, 2007)

Couldn't really tell you right off hand. I'm currently at Excel 2003 SP3.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 21, 2007)

> > ...having to take the ball out and scrape the garbage off of the internal wheels...
> > ~JoeFrench
> 
> 
> ...


Well I used to just shove my finger in there and try to scrape it off with my fingernail.   

But, the discussion also brings back another memory... In a former life I was a high school teacher and at one time had to teach some computer classes. It was a favourite past-time of some students (who seemed to have nothing better to do) to remove the mouse ball and take it with them at the end of the lesson, making the next class quite difficult!

My solution was to make a board with with holes in it .. 
No of holes = No of computers in classroom, 
Diameter of holes <(slightly) Diameter of Mouse Ball

At the start of each lesson, hand out the MB, at the end of the lesson makes sure "all holes full" before dismissing class. Quite funny to look back on   , but pretty annoying at the time  :x


----------



## joefrench (Oct 22, 2007)

> It was a favourite past-time of some students (who seemed to have nothing better to do) to remove the mouse ball and take it with them at the end of the lesson ~Peter_SSs


Definitely guilty of this.....


----------

